# Who do you hate the most on this forum?



## Angel (Sep 19, 2019)

I hate @Ritalincel and @reptiles 

They both post stupid shit


----------



## NiBBaCel (Sep 19, 2019)

I hate his nigga @NiBBaCel this nigga put dust in my weed


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 19, 2019)

Noone


----------



## SikKunt (Sep 19, 2019)

Angel said:


> I hate @Ritalincel


----------



## Angel (Sep 19, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> View attachment 115485


Why do people seem to like him?


----------



## SikKunt (Sep 19, 2019)

Angel said:


> Why do people seem to like him?






= bro


----------



## Gebirgscel (Sep 19, 2019)

Angel said:


> Why do people seem to like him?


bot


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 19, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> View attachment 115485


----------



## SikKunt (Sep 19, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


>


----------



## reptiles (Sep 19, 2019)

Angel said:


> I hate @Ritalincel and @reptiles
> 
> They both post stupid shit





My posts mogs your's in effort and depth keep crying for me you fucking cunt


----------



## Festrunk (Sep 19, 2019)

Myself.


----------



## MammothActuary (Sep 19, 2019)

The Delon worshippers


----------



## Petsmart (Sep 19, 2019)

no one


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Sep 19, 2019)

@Yoyome99 @Angel


----------



## Angel (Sep 19, 2019)

reptiles said:


> My posts mogs your's in effort and depth keep crying for me you fucking cunt


But i mog you facially and thats what actually matters jfl at felxing on a forum posts


----------



## Ekeoma_The_BBC (Sep 19, 2019)

@Ritalincel is high IQ and based


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Sep 19, 2019)

sgt_iron said:


> @Yoyome99 @Angel


Who are you bro?


----------



## reptiles (Sep 19, 2019)

Angel said:


> But i mog you facially and thats what actually matters jfl at felxing on a forum posts





Yet your too much of a high inhib cuck to do anything about it and spend your time rotting here instead using your looks


----------



## Angel (Sep 19, 2019)

Ekeoma_The_BBC said:


> @Ritalincel is high IQ and based


How?


reptiles said:


> Yet your too much of a high inhib cuck to do anything about it and spend your time rotting here instead using your looks


I never said i was a chad tho


----------



## Zygos4Life (Sep 19, 2019)

@Sergeant


----------



## Gebirgscel (Sep 19, 2019)

@Guest 
@jefferson 
@Sergeant


----------



## Zygos4Life (Sep 19, 2019)

Gebirgscel said:


> @Guest
> @jefferson
> @Sergeant


You were 0.5 seconds late, bro


----------



## Gebirgscel (Sep 19, 2019)

Zygos4Life said:


> You were 0.5 seconds late, bro


have more people that I hate


----------



## Zygos4Life (Sep 19, 2019)

@Master


----------



## reptiles (Sep 19, 2019)

Angel said:


> How?
> 
> I never said i was a chad tho





You can atleast normie max meanwhile your mocking someone who actually puts in effort just cause you hate high effort stuff doesn't mean you need to go out of your way to post about it cause all it means is that a your narcissistic cunt tbh


----------



## didntreadlol (Sep 19, 2019)

wonder who hates me ngl


----------



## Gebirgscel (Sep 19, 2019)

@didntreadlol


----------



## Angel (Sep 19, 2019)

reptiles said:


> You can atleast normie max meanwhile your mocking someone who actually puts in effort just cause you hate high effort stuff doesn't mean you need to go out of your way to post about it cause all it means is that a your narcissistic cunt tbh


Effort in what? All your posts are copy pasted from lookism


----------



## didntreadlol (Sep 19, 2019)

@Gebirgscel shit user tbh


----------



## Zygos4Life (Sep 19, 2019)

@knajjd 
@FaceandHFD 
@Dude420 
Faggots


----------



## Angel (Sep 19, 2019)

didntreadlol said:


> wonder who hates me ngl


----------



## reptiles (Sep 19, 2019)

Angel said:


> Effort in what? All your posts are copy pasted from lookism





Really Nigger really all those posts are mine not a single fucking religious or spiritual thread is copy and pasted this place is like my fucking diary tbh


----------



## didntreadlol (Sep 19, 2019)

Angel said:


> View attachment 115499


JoinedSep 13, 2019Messages187


----------



## Angel (Sep 19, 2019)

didntreadlol said:


> JoinedSep 13, 2019Messages187


Dn r


----------



## Gebirgscel (Sep 19, 2019)

didntreadlol said:


> @Gebirgscel shit user tbh


Uhm, who hurt you, sweaty?


----------



## Angel (Sep 19, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Really Nigger really all those posts are mine not a single fucking religious or spiritual thread is copy and pasted this place is like my fucking diary tbh


Cope


----------



## Zygos4Life (Sep 19, 2019)

@jefferson


----------



## didntreadlol (Sep 19, 2019)

Gebirgscel said:


> Uhm, who hurt you, sweaty?


yikes


----------



## Zygos4Life (Sep 19, 2019)

@Sean O'Aspie
@Saranghae fucking nigger


----------



## Angel (Sep 19, 2019)

@SirGey forgot to add u on the list you stupid nigger


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Sep 19, 2019)

MammothActuary said:


> The Delon worshippers



delon worshippers are the biggest fags on the forum tbh


----------



## Pietrosiek (Sep 19, 2019)

@cocainecowboy 
@6ft5manlet


----------



## Guest2 (Sep 19, 2019)

People who joined last Friday


----------



## reptiles (Sep 19, 2019)

Angel said:


> Cope





Everthing is cope if it werent you think we would be around


----------



## Gebirgscel (Sep 19, 2019)

- @Captainugly 
@itsOVER 
- @RodgerThat


----------



## Zygos4Life (Sep 19, 2019)

@MammothActuary cunt


----------



## MammothActuary (Sep 19, 2019)

Zygos4Life said:


> @MammothActuary cunt


Lol why?


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Sep 19, 2019)

Angel said:


> @SirGey forgot to add u on the list you stupid nigger



WHO ES YOU?


----------



## Zygos4Life (Sep 19, 2019)

MammothActuary said:


> Lol why?


jk bro ily


----------



## Angel (Sep 19, 2019)

SirGey said:


> WHO ES YOU?


I hated your ratings thread. Absolute fucking crap.


----------



## Zygos4Life (Sep 19, 2019)

@SirGey another stupid nigger
@Titbot fucking tit


----------



## Guest2 (Sep 19, 2019)

Gebirgscel said:


> - @Captainugly
> @itsOVER
> - @RodgerThat


 How it be that we join on the same day but one of us is a cuck and the other has a bunny avi


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Sep 19, 2019)

Angel said:


> I hated your ratings thread. Absolute fucking crap.



No hate for your face


----------



## Gebirgscel (Sep 19, 2019)

RodgerThat said:


> How it be that we join on the same day but one of us is a cuck and the other has a bunny avi


@itsOVER buddyboyo


----------



## Angel (Sep 19, 2019)

SirGey said:


> No hate for your face


No love for your face


----------



## Zygos4Life (Sep 19, 2019)

@Lorsss


----------



## Gebirgscel (Sep 19, 2019)

RodgerThat said:


> How it be that we join on the same day but one of us is a cuck and the other has a bunny avi


dn rd


----------



## Chadelite (Sep 19, 2019)

@Zygos4Life is a bot of a neek ngl






jk bro, ur a g


----------



## Zygos4Life (Sep 19, 2019)

I’m joking


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 19, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> @cocainecowboy


----------



## Zygos4Life (Sep 19, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> @Zygos4Life is a bot of a neek ngl
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wag1 bro


----------



## Andromeda88 (Sep 19, 2019)

Angel said:


> I hate @Ritalincel and @reptiles
> 
> They both post stupid shit


obviously they post "stupid" shit this section is called shitposting for a reason. Learn to read newfag.


----------



## Angel (Sep 19, 2019)

@ZUZZCEL i hate this curry so much. It makes me so mad that this subhuman have so much money to spend on surgeries which is basically a waste bcos he can never change his race. You should give that money to me so i can ascend.


----------



## lookismfugee (Sep 19, 2019)

anyone whos not from lookism


----------



## Guest2 (Sep 19, 2019)

Gebirgscel said:


> dn rd


Respect but also kinda ironic because you cucked yourself by replacing your avi with a used up bunny to appease a superior male. It's ok tho @Blacktarpill would still let you step on his worthless body


----------



## Zygos4Life (Sep 19, 2019)

Angel said:


> @ZUZZCEL i hate this curry so much. It makes me so mad that this subhuman have so much money to spend on surgeries which is basically a waste bcos he can never change his race. You should give that money to me so i can ascend.


I agree with you bro @ZUZZCEL go rope faggot


----------



## Chadelite (Sep 19, 2019)

Zygos4Life said:


> Wag1 bro


hey my g,im using this site less, gonna start gymmaxing, grip training, maybe krav maga, cuz it mogs all self defence and it is the most realistic, framemaxxing, growing my hair out, full looksmax, no surgery tho. @Chadelite doesn't need them lol.

I will post my full one on here guys, maybe pics in 2 or 3 years, but not on here, on yt. i might make an insta or become a part time model and make ez money, ded srs.


----------



## Gebirgscel (Sep 19, 2019)

RodgerThat said:


> Respect but also kinda ironic because you cucked yourself by replacing your avi with a used up bunny to appease a superior male. It's ok tho @Blacktarpill would still let you step on his worthless body


but i dn rd toe


----------



## Chadelite (Sep 19, 2019)

Zygos4Life said:


> I agree with you bro @ZUZZCEL go rope faggot


he is some indian rich kid lol. poor GL kids mog him to death lol.
He just feeds off his parents wealth.


----------



## Guest2 (Sep 19, 2019)

Gebirgscel said:


> but i dn rd toe


cpe


----------



## Angel (Sep 19, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> hey my g,im using this site less, gonna start gymmaxing, grip training, maybe krav maga, cuz it mogs all self defence and it is the most realistic, framemaxxing, growing my hair out, full looksmax, no surgery tho. @Chadelite doesn't need them lol.
> 
> I will post my full one on here guys, maybe pics in 2 or 3 years, but not on here, on yt. i might make an insta or become a part time model and make ez money, ded srs.


Tales from the basement


----------



## Chadelite (Sep 19, 2019)

Zygos4Life said:


> I agree with you bro @ZUZZCEL go rope faggot


anyways bro, imma eat then chill and go to sleep after i do some work. peace bro, u should leave this site, ur 16, not 36, u r chad under ur fat imo. pray to Allah u grow taller tho. It isn't cope im not even joking.


Angel said:


> Tales from the basement


wdym?
That is one of the reasons im leaving here,i have no trace to this site, no name, only my age, but i might be larping this whole time, i might be a 5ft 2 incel lol.


----------



## Gebirgscel (Sep 19, 2019)

RodgerThat said:


> cpe


dn rd
not cpe tho


----------



## Zygos4Life (Sep 19, 2019)

@FaceandHFD take your profile off private I want to write something


----------



## Chadelite (Sep 19, 2019)

Angel said:


> Tales from the basement


Cya on my ignore list babe


----------



## Angel (Sep 19, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> anyways bro, imma eat then chill and go to sleep after i do some work. peace bro, u should leave this site, ur 16, not 36, u r chad under ur fat imo. pray to Allah u grow taller tho. It isn't cope im not even joking.
> 
> wdym?
> That is one of the reasons im leaving here,i have no trace to this site, no name, only my age, but i might be larping this whole time, i might be a 5ft 2 incel lol.


Amen. I’ll pray for u niggers


----------



## Zygos4Life (Sep 19, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> anyways bro, imma eat then chill and go to sleep after i do some work. peace bro, u should leave this site, ur 16, not 36, u r chad under ur fat imo. pray to Allah u grow taller tho. It isn't cope im not even joking.
> 
> wdym?
> That is one of the reasons im leaving here,i have no trace to this site, no name, only my age, but i might be larping this whole time, i might be a 5ft 2 incel lol.


Peace bro
I’m gonna stay on this site since once you swallow the black pill, you can’t vomit it out


----------



## Framletgod (Sep 19, 2019)

@Jack Black


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 19, 2019)

i only hate low iq people and legit autists like @blackoutwhitein and @dicklet4incher 

i cant stand them and cant see them as human, they just lack basic logic and have 0% to ascend due to their stupidity

i dont give a fuck about spammers, postmaxxers, dickheads etc. but low iq people get on my nerves


----------



## Zygos4Life (Sep 19, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> i only hate low iq people and legit autists like @blackoutwhitein and @dicklet4incher
> 
> i cant stand them and cant see them as human, they just lack basic logic and have 0% to ascend due to their stupidity
> 
> i dont give a fuck about spammers, postmaxxers, dickheads etc. but low iq people get on my nerves


Why did @blackoutwhitein get banned again?


----------



## Angel (Sep 19, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> i only hate low iq people and legit autists like @blackoutwhitein and @dicklet4incher
> 
> i cant stand them and cant see them as human, they just lack basic logic and have 0% to ascend due to their stupidity
> 
> i dont give a fuck about spammers, postmaxxers, dickheads etc. but low iq people get on my nerves


Legit. This is why i hate @reptiles he is low iq as fuck and think he is a smartass.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 19, 2019)

Zygos4Life said:


> Why did @blackoutwhitein get banned again?


dont know dont care glad he's gone


----------



## Time Travel (Sep 19, 2019)

Aesthetic said:


> Noone


----------



## reptiles (Sep 19, 2019)

Angel said:


> Legit. This is why i hate @reptiles he is low iq as fuck and think he is a smartass.







I have never once claimed to be a smart ass just that i put in more effort which is a fact i put in more effort in everthing i fucking do than most normal people apparently that is being a smart ass


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Sep 19, 2019)

Gebirgscel said:


> - @Captainugly
> @itsOVER
> - @RodgerThat



What the fuck? You cunt


----------



## Antinous (Sep 19, 2019)

Antinous doesn't hate anyone, so he's never offensive and likes to surround himself with good people, so he's kind, polite and cordial, so whatever


----------



## Gebirgscel (Sep 19, 2019)

Captainugly said:


> What the fuck? You cunt


@RodgerThat


----------



## Robert01 (Sep 19, 2019)

too many fucking teenagers.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 19, 2019)

do you like me all budyboyo ?


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Sep 19, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> delon worshippers are the biggest fags on the forum tbh



@Pietrosiek @Alexanderr @mido the slayer


All subhuman


----------



## Pietrosiek (Sep 19, 2019)

Virgin said:


> @Pietrosiek @Alexanderr @mido the slayer
> 
> 
> All subhuman


ok you're all chads right? So now you need to be chad in incel forum?


----------



## Bewusst (Sep 19, 2019)

@MD_Hopeful69 for posting lame ass Nazi jokes under almost every thread I make.


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (Sep 19, 2019)

Bewusst said:


> @MD_Hopeful69 for posting lame ass Nazi jokes under almost every thread I make.


sorry but can’t and won’t forgive Germany


----------



## Bewusst (Sep 19, 2019)

MD_Hopeful69 said:


> sorry but can’t and won’t forgive Germany


Are you Jewish or did you lose a grandparent in WW2?


----------



## BrettyBoy (Sep 19, 2019)

@BrettyBoy, that dude is such a faggot..... oh wait.


----------



## Zygos4Life (Sep 19, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> @BrettyBoy, that dude is such a faggot..... oh wait.


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Sep 19, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> ok you're all chads right? So now you need to be chad in incel forum?



Good English


----------



## BrettyBoy (Sep 19, 2019)

Zygos4Life said:


> View attachment 115555







XD


----------



## Pietrosiek (Sep 19, 2019)

Virgin said:


> Good English


it's not my native leanguage so fuck you if you don't like something about it


----------



## pisslord (Sep 19, 2019)

pseuds
coomers


----------



## Pendejo (Sep 19, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> @BrettyBoy, that dude is such a faggot..... oh wait.


@Lugey4222


----------



## BrettyBoy (Sep 19, 2019)

Pendejo said:


> @Lugey4222


I see.


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Sep 19, 2019)

Pendejo said:


> @Lugey4222



*Pendejo*
Zephir
Joined Apr 15, 2019
Last seen A moment ago
Total time spent online 344:49
Messages2,697Reactio


----------



## Pendejo (Sep 19, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> I see.


Just to clarify i dont hate him, its just that your comment reminded me of the daily reminders of you calling him a faggot jfl



GenericChad1444 said:


> *Pendejo*
> Zephir
> Joined Apr 15, 2019
> Last seen A moment ago
> ...


----------



## BrettyBoy (Sep 19, 2019)

https://looksmax.org/threads/i-still-fuck-animals.44436/#post-797433
On a serious note, gonna have to say the dude who made this topic.


----------



## Pendejo (Sep 19, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> https://looksmax.org/threads/i-still-fuck-animals.44436/#post-797433
> On a serious note, gonna have to say the dude who made this topic.


Tbh, also to the users of https://zoopill.ml/ , cant believe a forum like that exist 🤢


----------



## Deleted member 3142 (Sep 19, 2019)

Gebirgscel said:


> *Uhm, who hurt you, sweaty?*


----------



## Deleted member 1551 (Sep 19, 2019)

All these narcy fags bragging about their looks when i mog most of them


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Sep 19, 2019)

AustrianWolf said:


> All these narcy fags bragging about their looks when i mog most of them


Grab the paper blade to make a sandwich and just ate the knife


----------



## Lightbulb (Sep 19, 2019)

I hate everyone


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 19, 2019)

Gebirgscel said:


> @jefferson


ROPED


----------



## Alexanderr (Sep 19, 2019)

Virgin said:


> @Pietrosiek @Alexanderr @mido the slayer
> 
> 
> All subhuman


Rent free.


MammothActuary said:


> The Delon worshippers





MammothActuary said:


> Ever since I laid my eyes on Sean O'Pry, I was shocked as a straight heterosexual male. He was the guy that I truly felt was jaw dropping.





MammothActuary said:


> Sean O'Pry is the person that brought truth and meaning to my life. I remember seeing this picture that shocked me the most.





MammothActuary said:


> Tyson Ballon doesn't appeal to women at all





MammothActuary said:


> You don't have proof that Ballou is attractive


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 19, 2019)

Pendejo said:


> Tbh, also to the users of https://zoopill.ml/ , cant believe a forum like that exist 🤢


----------



## Alexanderr (Sep 19, 2019)

Angel said:


> I hate @Ritalincel and @reptiles
> 
> They both post stupid shit


Cope, @Ritalincel is a better poster than you will ever be.


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Sep 19, 2019)

@Nibba 
@Intel.Imperitive 
@Roping Subhuman


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 19, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> Nibba


----------



## Alexanderr (Sep 19, 2019)

Zygos4Life said:


> @MammothActuary cunt


He’s a shoe size IQ individual.


----------



## Deleted member 2426 (Sep 19, 2019)

I love everyone


----------



## Guest2 (Sep 19, 2019)

Gebirgscel said:


> @RodgerThat





Captainugly said:


> What the fuck? You cunt


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 19, 2019)

RodgerThat said:


>


----------



## Guest2 (Sep 19, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


>


hairs me


----------



## TexasGiantBear (Sep 19, 2019)

If I hate myself is that an acceptable answer?


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 19, 2019)

RodgerThat said:


>


hares me


----------



## Vitruvian (Sep 19, 2019)

Aesthetic said:


> Noone


----------



## MammothActuary (Sep 19, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> Rent free.


You can go suck Delon's dick


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Sep 19, 2019)

nobody lives in my head rent free


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## nattycel (Sep 19, 2019)

Hating is a female trait


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## Bengt (Sep 19, 2019)

No one, really.


----------



## Deleted member 2119 (Sep 19, 2019)

@Grotesque Subhuman because he's ugly


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (Sep 20, 2019)

Bewusst said:


> Are you Jewish or did you lose a grandparent in WW2?


No to both questions.


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Sep 20, 2019)

Angel said:


> I hate @Ritalincel


*HE IS PERMANENTLY INSIDE YOUR HEAD AND DOES NOT HAVE TO EVEN PAY A PENNY FOR RENT HAHAHAHAHAHA JFL AT YOUR SUBHUMANITY YOU LOW T LOW DHT HIGH E HIGH INHIB WEAKLING*


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 20, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> Angel said:
> 
> 
> > I hate @Ritalincel
> ...


----------



## Alexanderr (Sep 20, 2019)

MammothActuary said:


> You can go suck Delon's dick


Rope, you retarded faggot.


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Sep 20, 2019)

@ZUZZCEL is bro


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Sep 20, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> Rent free.



NPC theory


----------



## Alexanderr (Sep 20, 2019)

Virgin said:


> NPC theory


Quit the cope, cut some rope, then hang and choke.


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Sep 20, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> Quit the cope, cut some rope, then hang and choke.





Virgin said:


> NPC theory


----------



## DarknLost (Sep 20, 2019)

AustrianWolf said:


> All these narcy fags bragging about their looks when i mog most of them


@Arceus300


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 20, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> retarded faggot


----------



## Alexanderr (Sep 20, 2019)

Virgin said:


> NPC Theory





Alexanderr said:


> Quit the cope, cut some rope, then hang and choke.


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 20, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> Arceus300


----------



## Deleted member 1551 (Sep 20, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> @Arceus300


He was atleast funny tbh the other one's are just annoying


----------



## DarknLost (Sep 20, 2019)

AustrianWolf said:


> He was atleast funny tbh the other one's are just annoying


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Sep 20, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> Rope, you retarded faggot.



Ironic


----------



## pisslord (Sep 20, 2019)

I hate foids


----------



## Zygos4Life (Sep 20, 2019)

A


----------



## Alexanderr (Sep 20, 2019)

Virgin said:


> Ironic


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Sep 20, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> View attachment 115763



NPC


----------



## Prolapsed Anus (Sep 20, 2019)

@knajjd for not letting me fuck his boipussy


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Sep 20, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> @Nibba
> @Intel.Imperitive
> @Roping Subhuman



Hates me.


----------



## LowTierNormie (Sep 20, 2019)

Myself, both in this forum and in real life


----------



## Deleted member 2275 (Sep 20, 2019)

Absolute degenerates who spout bullshit with zero/dogshit sources.

"muh mewing"
"muh minox killed my collagen"
"muh mk677"
"muh jewish carnivore diet"


----------



## Blacktarpill (Sep 20, 2019)

RodgerThat said:


> Respect but also kinda ironic because you cucked yourself by replacing your avi with a used up bunny to appease a superior male. It's ok tho @Blacktarpill would still let you step on his worthless body


It is so over.


----------

